# A couple pics of the VE



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

It's been raining pretty hard here for the last week, so the cars aren't the cleanest, but bear with me. 

The black DE and the white VE:








The sleeper style SR20VE:








Shaved the VVL emblem off the VC and powdercoated it silver along with the CAI. That rusty heat shield and manifold will be replaced by the Fujitsubo header as soon as time and weather permits. A few other tricks to come also, but am aiming for a mostly stock look right now. 

All comments & suggestions welcome. Will have more clean car pics soon.


----------



## OmegaManEX (Oct 4, 2002)

nice ! really nice , great job on both cars :thumbup: 

can i have one ?


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

feelin those rides!


----------



## Neil (Aug 13, 2002)

i really like how the black one looks but im sure the white one would kick its tail


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

OMG do i want one of those VEs... they look soooo.... STOCK!

awesome rides.


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

i want a VE over a DE when i do the swap. where did you get yours wickedsr20?im just concerned about finding all the other things. i wish i could find a front clip with the VE.


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

white b14's rule! super sleeper... have u dynoed her yet?


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

xt_out said:


> *i want a VE over a DE when i do the swap. where did you get yours wickedsr20?im just concerned about finding all the other things. i wish i could find a front clip with the VE. *


My motor came from Andreas Miko. On rare occasions, you can find a full front clip from an importer, but all the other things are not that hard to find at all. A few things from the DE will cross over to the VE, like the CAI and exhaust items, while a few other things can be sourced from other US vehicles (distributor is the same as an 00-01 SR20 roller rocker motor, the MAF meter is the same as the 98 3.3L Pathfinder) and such. Not as intimidating as it seems.

Have not had a chance to dyno it yet, but it's in the near future as soon as I get a few finishing touches.


----------

